# Grass brush in Photoshop CS gone



## dmurfitt (Nov 27, 2002)

I used to have a grass brush in my Photoshop but I can't find it anymore. I've looked on Google, but it's not where it's supposed to be. Can it be downloaded again or am I going mad?!?


----------



## wilson44512 (Mar 25, 2006)

have you loaded any brushes lately? or you could try to reset the brushes, an see if it returns


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Reset Brushes .... Brush #134
Yes ... I can send it to you.

Here's some more interesting grass brushes ...
http://www.digitalmediadesigner.com/articles/viewarticle.jsp?id=31348


----------



## wilson44512 (Mar 25, 2006)

wow them are some nice brushes to bad they dont work with photoshop7


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Why not ... I just installed them in CS2
Haven't tried to put them in Elements yet.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Close Photoshop ...
Get this file ... http://images.digitalmedianet.com/2005/Week_12/9toeqbe8/story/nagelseries28.zip

Unzip it .... and Paste the *NagelSeries28.abr* file in ....
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Photoshop 7\Presets\Brushes
Then run Photoshop.
Should work when you choose the NagleSeries28 brushes


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

wilson44512 said:


> wow them are some nice brushes to bad they dont work with photoshop7


Go to Deviantart.com, join up and you can download literally thousands of brushes for Photoshop7 and CS.


----------



## dmurfitt (Nov 27, 2002)

Thanks for your help everyone!


----------

